# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ankesë për moderatoren Green!

## Adriano-10

Tung

E nderuara moderatore, ju keni leviz temen time shume serioze: *"&#199;`far nuk falet n&#235; nj&#235; dashuri?"* ek PDG-ja pa pik&#235;n arsyes. Nuk e kuptoj pse e bete kete, ku me ca intervenime mund te kishit pastruar nga disa postime te pahijshme.

Mos na injoroni aq shume edhe neve tani me veprimet tuaja, ju lutem qe te silleni pak me modest dhe me korektsi ndaj nesh!

Nuk eshte puna e temes, por me vie pak si palidhjje ajo qe ju veproni si ju kujtohet ju me temat e romances.

PS:
Le te rron PDG-ja!

----------


## Darius

PDG ska fare moderator. Aty shkrimet fshihen automatikisht.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

Adriano,

Pse kam pershtypjen per ty qe mendohesh 3 sekonda pasi ke folur.
E ke te qarte ne cilat forume jam moderatore? Po ta le detyre shtepie.




> PDG ska fare moderator. Aty shkrimet fshihen automatikisht.


FLM.





> Nuk eshte puna e temes, por me vie pak si palidhjje ajo qe ju veproni si ju kujtohet ju me temat e romances.


Me temat e romances? Pse moderoj dhe aty thua? 
Mblidh mendjen e kokes dhe mos dil me me parrulla te tilla sepse behesh qesharak.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Në kërkim të romancës 
Moderator/e:

Shpirt Njeriu, bunny, Dito, kolombi, leci

Me shume nuk mund te te ndihmoj.*

----------


## Lioness

Adriano -10, i dergova nje MP, dhe e sqarova ne lidhje me ndryshimet.  
Green nuk eshte moderatorja ne fjale.

Lioness

----------

